# Tree Worker Dies After Falling From Tree In Canton Ct.



## Raintree (May 8, 2015)

> CANTON — A tree service employee was killed Thursday afternoon after falling from a tree at property on Wright Road, police said.
> 
> The man, who was not immediately identified, was working for Wayne's Tree Removal of Windsor Locks, Canton police said.
> 
> ...


http://www.courant.com/breaking-news/hc-canton-workplace-injury-0508-20150507-story.html?track=rss

This is the same Tree Co. that lost an other worker 4 & 1/2 years back.

*



Conn. worker killed by falling tree

Click to expand...

*


> * Published 11:41 am, Tuesday, September 14, 2010*
> 
> SIMSBURY (AP) -- Federal workplace safety officials have been called in to investigate the death of a Connecticut worker killed by a falling tree.
> 
> ...


http://www.ctpost.com/news/article/Conn-worker-killed-by-falling-tree-657695.php

I don't see how this guy can stay in business.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 8, 2015)

I don't know the circumstances of the first time but I'm sure his rates went up and it was back to business as usual.
2/12 years ago one falling company on the Island had three fallers killed in a month.
We pay are own compo but they did get kicked out and other contacts were pulled.
IDK what regs if any the contractor may have violated not exercised HIS due diligence?


----------

